# Gentoo quasi morto

## uoslagelo

salve ragazzi,

come avete intuito dall'oggetto la situazione è mooolto critica: dopo aver "recuperato" il disco con fsck (chissà cosa è successo, ma era pieno di errori) gentoo ne è uscito parecchio malmesso. Ci sono un bel po di file non recuperati, librerie mancanti e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Solo per farvi un esempio libattr.so è danneggiato non permettendomi di usare neanche un banalissimo ls. Non sono usabili neanche revdep-rebuild e tantomeno emerge (python è andato a donnine). C'è un modo per ricompilare le parti mancanti usando i tool di un altro gentoo? magari un livecd.... È necessaria la soluzione winzozziana (classico formattone) o c'è ancora qualche speranza????

----------

## devilheart

da livecd ripristina le librerie mancanti. quelle fondamentali puoi estrarle dallo stage3. ricorda però quali librerie stai sovrascrivendo altrimenti rischi inconsistenze

----------

## cloc3

se riesci ad entrere nel sistema, puoi lanciare qcheck -a (portage-utils) per controllare il sistema (eventualmente dopo un chroot da sistema esterno).

se hai conservato i pacchetti binari della compilazione precedente, sei in grado di ripristinare i file perduti nel modo migliore.

viceversa devi ricompilarli da zero.

se la compilazione fallisce per la corruzione di alcuni strumenti di sistema, puoi tranquillamente scaricare i pacchetti necessari da uno stage3 usarlo provvisoriamente (come dice devilhearth).

tanto più le operazioni di ripristino che dovrai eseguire saranno complesse, tanto più sarà opportuno un emerge -e conclusivo.

ma il formattone alla winzozz non è quasi mai necessario.

----------

## Apetrini

Dai una controllata alla ram.

----------

## ago

ho avuto anch'io un problema simile..sono riuscito a sistemare..ma non mi son fidato...alla prima occasione in cui ho avuto tempo ho spazzato tutto....ed ho colto l'occasione per apportare della modifiche

----------

